# Createhealth success over 40



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear lovely fellow over 40s has anybody over 40 had success with createhealth in raynes pk.their stats and prices very good.i have never heard of them even though i live bout a mile from ther!berniex


----------



## Louise68 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Bernie,

I'm 40 and am at Create.  I haven't been successful so far but am still trying!  So far I've done 3 x natural cycles only once getting to embryo transfer but no pregnancy.  Decided to move on to mild IVF which I started in June of this year and all was going well but had to abandon for reasons not associated with the treatment.  Am thinking of starting another mild cycle in September when they should have their one-stop facilities up and running. 

Good luck with your decision on which clinic to go to.  I've had no problems with Create but they seem to have a high turnover of receptionists/admin people and therefore they never have a clue who you are but Geeta Nargund is great and the nurses are too.

AlbaX


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanx alba 4 that.dou live near the clinic.hav u had any ivf b4.as u can c ive had 3 gos.ther results seem good 22% success rates 4 over 40s.my amh is quite low though.i think the facilities mite b up and runnin now.i hope 2 go open day on next sat so will let u know good luck berniex


----------



## jayne-ann (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi there
I am going to Createhealth and think its fab. My first natural IVF cycle resulted in 1 egg and 1 embryo transferred but no implantation. My 2nd attempt resulted in 2 follicles,1 egg and abnormal fertilisation (2 sperm impregnated) I am 43, apparently natural IVF mopre successful in our age group. Intend starting 3rd cycle with my next cycle. Nurses are lovely and Geeta seems to know what she is talikng about. The only negative is that phone calls often aren't answered. I have had ec in the new premises which was very nice
All the best
Jayne-ann


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear Jayne -ann,
I have just had zero fertilisation with 12 eggs at the Lister (4th attempt) so am thinking about next steps - always fertilised pretty well before?!!
Was thinking about going to the Create and trying 3 natural cycles since I want to be able to do something and can't go straight ino a highly medicated cycle. I too am 43year and unfortunately can't get pregnant naturally since my fallopian tubes were removed last Sept (hydrosalpinghes)
I've heard Geeta is nice -just not sure what to do.
X


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry to barge in on this thread, wonder if all the Create Health info could be combined into one thread by moderators?

Happiness - Geeta is great I think, having had the one stop diagnosis and consultation last week.

Jayne-ann - I still have not got to the bottom of the statistics.  Create Health has been around for 8 years apparently, only this year moved into their lovely new premises that offer et, ec, hycosy scan with doppler etc.  I would love to see some written evidence on live births over 40 but every time I ask the clinic I am told there is a sheet showing chemical pregnancy rates, you get that on the open day, and the LFC stats on the internet are the same as CH's...  

Alba & Bernie - the facilities are definitely up and running in Raynes Park, I used them just last week.

marinegirl x


----------

